# 16 String Touchguitar By Krappy Guitars



## ixlramp (Mar 10, 2019)

Another Krappy touchguitar that interests me.
'Cadillac 16'.
Tuning is 6 'bass' in fifths CGDAEB (low to high) plus 10 'melody' in fourths FA#D#G#C#F#BEAD (low to high).
Uses a 18 string bridge so could have the region split moved.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Mar 11, 2019)

How do you play a neck that wide - on your lap?


----------



## stevexc (Mar 11, 2019)

Lemonbaby said:


> How do you play a neck that wide - on your lap?



More or less like a regular bass, just at a bit steeper of an angle.

e.g.


----------



## The Mirror (Mar 11, 2019)

So somewhat OT, but holy hell. The website from them is straight out of the late 90s.

It's glorious. Even with the shitty dark blue on black background and the fancy names that leaves you no choice but to click on every one to get what they even mean. Pure cancer. Love it.

http://www.krappyguitars.com/index.html


----------



## stevexc (Mar 11, 2019)

The Mirror said:


> So somewhat OT, but holy hell. The website from them is straight out of the late 90s.
> 
> It's glorious. Even with the shitty dark blue on black background and the fancy names that leaves you no choice but to click on every one to get what they even mean. Pure cancer. Love it.
> 
> http://www.krappyguitars.com/index.html



To be fair, they're not called "Elegant and tasteful guitars"


----------



## JK-PA (Mar 11, 2019)

The Mirror said:


> So somewhat OT, but holy hell. The website from them is straight out of the late 90s.
> 
> It's glorious. Even with the shitty dark blue on black background and the fancy names that leaves you no choice but to click on every one to get what they even mean. Pure cancer. Love it.
> 
> http://www.krappyguitars.com/index.html



I love the artist section.
Elvis: No


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 11, 2019)

Quite an amazing range of odd guitars. He makes many of the crazy basses featured on Davie504's Youtube channel.

This tapper is for 'uncrossed' tapping. A Chapman Stick or Warr Guitar 'Artist' (3rd post) is designed for 'crossed' tapping, where each hand reaches across and plays the strings on the opposite side of the neck, this limits neck width, string spacing and string count, and the hands get in each other's way.
The Warr Guitar 'Phalanx' http://warrguitars.com/phalanxseries is also for 'uncrossed' tapping and is much wider, played like this:


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 27, 2019)

Another just completed, 'Sherman Tank 14 uncrossed'. Lovely monster,
Looks like 6 'bass' in fifths plus 8 'melody' in fourths.
Like the one above, the second strap button is on the back of the lower horn, the WarrGuitar and TouchGuitars system, which tends to result in perfect balance from near-horizontal to near-vertical, as well as the optimum horizontal positioning for tapping.


----------



## ctgblue (Apr 4, 2019)

Has anyone actually played one of their guitars?

Some of their stuff looks like, "hmmm... what'll I do with this odd piece of wood? I know, I'll make a guitar out of it..."

I start my builds with decent CNC'd pieces and work in usual formats, but their stuff is out of the box..


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 6, 2019)

The luthier plays the Krappy touchguitars https://www.youtube.com/user/bombmob/videos
12 string double guitar (cat bonus):


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 8, 2019)

'Fat-O-Caster 14'.
Tuning 10 in 4ths, 6 in fifths, in sequence D#G#C#F#BEAD BEADGC.
Uses a lefty Strat body.
This is possibly the only Strat i actualy like =)
I see many guitar strings being used, so possibly < 34" scale.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 14, 2021)

Another Sherman Tank 14 for uncrossed technique.
Bass side in fifths C G D A E B (low to high).
Melody side in fourths D# G# C# F# B E A D (low to high).


----------



## Thorshammer1980 (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks neat. I'd have no use for it personally. Wouldn't even try it. 

Jared Dines put out a video with him playing something similar not to long ago.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 19, 2021)

Conceptually, I love these things. He's basically stripping out everything that would make these things cost a lot of money, and churning out really unique instruments for a bargain basement price. And by all accounts, the quality and playability is there. Just not the looks, the website, etc.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Jan 19, 2021)

I had Kevin build me a 10 string Stick derivative in 2011 for around 1/3rd the cost of what used Chapman Sticks and Warr guitars were going for at the time. The quality is just okay - I only fart around with it sometimes; so it doesn’t bother me the way letting a more expensive instrument collect dust would. I recommend Krappy to anyone flirting with the idea of getting into touchstyle. He’ll build anything, if you’re willing to pay. The only thing I’d do differently is order a 12 (Grand Stick) instead of 10.


----------

